# Surviving Europe in a Motorhome



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Seeking any advice as i am about ( April ) to embark on an 8 month tour of Europe. This has come about as i am buying a property in Spain which will be ready in December (I Hope). We had a few private buyers interested in our home in UK and have accepted an offer and hope to move out in April.
Our plan originally was to move to Spain and rent a villa for the 8 months but as we needed a bed in the UK for a few weeks a year and the children have no room for us we bought a small motorhome, Ford Transit Rimor Europeo. 
Now we are preparing to take it around Europe for 8 months.
I have more or less sorted Breakdown cover, Insurance and medical cover etc, done a few modifications to the motorhome such as fitted a safe, installed Gaslow re-fillable Gas System, added a bike rack, we have a mini ironing board and will take a mini hand operated washing machine, we have a three burner stove (No oven ) a small microwave and a steamer. The motorhome has a fixed bed with quite a good storage. apart from clothing, food and drink We will take a few games to occupy ourselves and reading material. What else should we consider taking ?
We also have a drivaway awning.
We will stay at various sites Aires Municiple, French Passion occasionally Camping club sites to keep costs to a minimum. And along the way we have 4 weeks timeshare we can use. We do not intend to wildcamp.
We have no real deadline or itinery other than to leave April and arrive in Spain in December but want to cover much of Europe in the process.
Has anyone done a simular trip?
What should we take? Leave behind?
We will be of no fixed address so will use a daughters address for mail, vehicle and licencing etc, Banks and the like. All our possessions will be in storage. 
Communications will be by mobile and hopefully e-mail (wi-fi)
I have joined the Caravan and Camping club.
Is there anything else to consider?
Mick


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Caravan club sites books 1 and 2

ACSI card


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi 
I think you will be fine. If you have no oven you can always get a BBQ with a top that closes (similar to the weber) compact and cheap over here. If you need something its easily obtained in France or Spain. Just go for it. The weather should be OK as you will be at the right time of year so costs should be reasonable as little or no heating required. Where in Spain have you bought?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi mep and welcome to MHFacts;

Sounds like you have done your homework already. One thing I could add, as you are away for a long time and probably taking loads of kit is to watch out you don't overload the van - both gross vehicle weight, and just as important axle weights - especially if you have a rear garage model.

Chuck it all in then pay a visit to your local weighbridge, you might be surprised.

pete


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*touring europe*

Good luck with the journey, 1st ! make sure the bed is The most comforable bed you have ever slept in ? Serious!! 8 months in a small van will be a killer if its not. throw the mini washer away. you wont need it you can hand wash all clothes or use campsite machines. modern fabrics and powders cope with all kinds of temps from cold to hot. you will learn to be very adaptable , you say your property will be ready for dec ? add 6 months min!! is it a new build and is it legal. you can only buy bottled gas in spain . no lpg at stations. take a camping gaz cooker with you and do your cooking outside. French supermarkets can be Quite expensive. leclerc seems about the best on prices, street markets mark up fruit and veg also. lock your passports away and use your driver photo ID as ID with your card ! if poss dont use a handbag unless it fits on your shoulder, dont use autoroute service overnight, enjoy


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Mick 
I wouldnt bother taking the the mini washer with you especially if you on site
Oop just notice silversurfa mentions it as well 
still the more coments the better
veralin


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

In reply to C7 Ken i am buying at Polaris World Condado de Alhama near Murcia


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i will reiterate the dont bother with mini washing machine comments

Have you got any form of Sat Nav, i know some people swear by not having them, but i just found it really alleviated any stresses from driving and simply allowed me and Julie to appreciate the scenery rather than always being on the lookout for signs etc


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I would also suggest the Aires Book, available from outdoorbits.com and also from vicariousbooks.co.uk think that's the name.... they also do the ACSI card, DVD etc., the first will find you the airs (places to stop, in the main for free overnight for 1-7 days all over France), the second is where you can stay off-season for cheaper in campsites...

Ditto washing machine...nor worth the space and weight to take with you.

I would also say definitely to the GPS, I use a Nuvi 350 (now the old model Nuvi) with EU maps, and seriously relieves stress. You will also find that you can download the aires POI's (points of interest) into - which makes finding they so much easier.... The web site http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm also shows them online, but you can buy from them for about €16 (produced every 2 months) a DVD of all of them including the comments from people on the web site, and I take this as well, as it gives you a look at the place, with info and pictures.

Best of luck, and enjoy the travelling... You will take too much, that is a certainty.

A skillet is what I use for cooking, it is a double pan, and they can be purchased at the outdoor shows - well worth it, gives you two pans and a glass lid, and you can roast, cook pizzas etc., in it..... they do 2 sizes, I have the larger one and use it for all things....I had an oven, never used it, and have a motorhome on order for April without it, it was included, we asked for it to be removed....

Carol


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello Mep
Just remember the kettle, anything else that you find that you really need you can buy on the way.
When I first started out I put everything I could possibly think of into my van and never used 90% of it, so it was just excess weight.
Have a great time, hope the place in Spain is ready in time, but if not wintering in Spain or Morocco is no bad thing.
Regards 
Nik


----------



## bikers (Nov 26, 2006)

If you're taking any 240 volt items, don't forget some fuses for 13 amp UK type plugs.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We know Alhama very well as son Mark has practised and raced there. Polaris are Spanish so dont expect the property to be completed on time. If it is then it is a bonus. However it will be nice when you do have posession. Yes maybe no auto washer required, and the tip about a comfy bed is a good one. We have memory foam toppers on ours. Buy them in England because they are cheaper over there


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

bikers said:


> If you're taking any 240 volt items, don't forget some fuses for 13 amp UK type plugs.


and don't forget a couple of spare plugs for anything that you buy over there.
Ditto the washing machine, by the way and we left our ironing board out as well.
Other than that I would say you've got yourself more sorted than some of us so called experienced types.
On the subject of French supermarkets they got me back into fishing after many years absence. Cheap and easy to buy gear and a number of sites (particularly the ones in the grounds of Chateaus) have their own fishing lakes.
Camping Cheques would be my best suggestion as a must have.


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Camping Cheques would be my best suggestion as a must have.[/quote]

Can you elaborate on the Camping Cheques ?


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/en/

Apparently you save more with the acsi card though:

http://www.campingcard.co.uk


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Rightz said:


> http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/en/
> 
> Apparently you save more with the acsi card though:
> 
> http://www.campingcard.co.uk


Rightz is right of course. We go armed with both Camping Cheques and ACSI. Our situation is a bit different to yours though, as we only have one month a year. What we do is buy 30 camping cheques and what we don't use one year we carry over to the next and then top-up to the thirty again.
I agree, ACSi are cheaper and there are more of them and some sites are in the same scheme. Our experience is that the Camping Cheque sites are generally of a better quality. If you find a site that is in both don't let them see your Camping Check stuff or they may suddenly not do ACSI as a Cheque is worth more to them. (yes, it has happened to us)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you got a DVD player and some means of watching DVDs ? If space is at a premium a laptop will do both jobs but a compact DVD player, a stack of freebies from a charity shop and what you swop en route will occupy those evenings when you're too tired to read a book ! We take the DVDs out of their boxes and store them in a CD case. If you know anyone with a DVD recorder then get them to record you a load of TV films and features.

G


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry to contradict silversurfer but its no problem obtaining LPG in Spain - it is available, you just need to plan your needs.We also have Gaslow refillable 2x11kg and Repsol fuel stations alone have 28 different stations that supply "Autogas" in Spain, although admittedly they're thinner on the ground in the north. We fill up in Alicante opposite the Repsol factory on the airport road, LPG dispensing is in what looks like a lorry stop, easy access, v friendly Spanish older male attendant didn't laugh at my crap Spanish, even filled it for us cos I explained was our 1st fill up & batted eyelashes/played dumb, what a love! Remember no chance on Sundays, next after Alicante is Cartagena altho v diff access up v narrow blind right side street, not reccomended! Then next is Granada/Madrid/Bailen/Malaga/Algeciras - so plan ahead, cos as you can see they're well spread out!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Long tour*

Hi

Make sure you contact the local council to get on the electoral register at your daughters. Your daughter may need to tell her home insurance firm there are other occupants.

Take at least 5 photocopies of your passports, driving licence, log book, tax disc, travel insurance, personal insurance, van insurance, birth certificates and so on. Leave some copies of the documents in a sealed envelope with your daughter so that she could courier them to you in an emergency. Search under my username for the phrase ICE PACK.

Russell


----------

